# Clomid after Lupron / Prostap



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Has anyone had Clomid after a course of Lupron or Prostap to treat endometriosis?

I've just had my first month of Clomid after two injections of Lupron and was hoping someone who's been there and done that might be able to share their experience with me.

Getting to know Clomid's side-effects has been interesting...how do you guys cope with the    and the  ?

I sort of feel like I'm losing my grip a bit at the moment...Does anyone else find it had to hold down a job with all this going on? God knows how the people having IVF cope. 

xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Juniper I can relate to what you going through hun, I can't help with the advice on the drugs you were given but the with the holding down a job and side effects I was a nightmare for all of my first and only month of Clomid, the side effects lasted all month I was very miserable, spent most of the month crying hysterically along with a variety of other side effects thoughout the month, including being sick after eating.

Keep thinking   but try not to get too hung up on testing days and things although I know how hard it can be.

Good luck  

Bev xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Bev,

Thanks for making me feel a little more normal again. I've been starting to think I must be some       freak.

As for my husband, he is bewildered by me and my behaviour and walks around looking shellshocked, poor man. I don't know whether to show him this site so he knows that it's not completely down to me being a nightmare idiot, or whether it will freak him out and make him feel worse.

I've booked a telephone  appointment with an infertility counsellor this afternoon to try and deal more constructively with all my            and will try to follow your advice and not think too much about dates etc.

I'm so pleased you got your BFP. It looks from your signature that you've had some worries along the way. I do hope you have been able to relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant.  

Thanks again

Juniper xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Juniper

I showed my husband the site when I started on Clomid as I was so up and down and it did give him a better understanding of the            .

Its completely up to you and up to whether you feel comfortable with showing him what goes on.  My DH only comes on here if I have something to show him, but this board can be a place for you to rant and express raw feelings which I certainly would not like my husband to be able to read, if you know what I mean.  Its not always easy to express these feelings to DH/DP's without causing offence, this board acts as a sounding board and helps you put things into perspective.

Anyway i'm waffling now, I hope my waffle makes some sense.

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Your waffle makes great sense, thanks.

I would like him to see that if I am going a bit crazy I'm not the only one...but would hate, as you say, for him to hear all my ranting. Problem is, he'll recognise our pup's photo on my profile so there'll be no hiding myself from him. 

Thanks again Bev x


----------

